# Colnago 2007 paint schemes in video



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally found the proof of the year of birth of my C50 with the strange orange silver WX paint theme  (little things make you happy)

a nice video to view:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oba_vaGY_ps&feature=player_detailpage


----------

